# 3 toned blue toddler sweater



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

I made the pattern of this sweater because my friends were asking me for it. It's my first time that I try to make a pattern of a sweater. I struggle with English so making a pattern is difficult for me. I wrote it, made graphs, charts of the stitch and I found a video. I hope this pattern works for you. Please, feel free to ask me about the pattern and tell me if you find some mistake. Thank you.
Measurements

Size: 2 years old

Finished chest 24" 1/2 (62 cm)

Materials

Red Heart "Super Saver" Royal blue 3oz (215 yds) 85g; and Light Periwinkle 3oz (215 yds) 85g

I love this Yarn Dark country blue. 3oz (215 yds) 85 g; or blue suede if you can find I love this yarn.

2 buttons 3/4" (2cm), tapestry needles, 2 markers and 1 safety pin.

Size 8 (4.5mm) and size 10 (6.00mm)

Abbreviations:

K: knit, P: purl, k2tog: knit 2 together, inc1: k1 and p1 in same, st or sts. St: stitch or stitches, M1: make 1 (increases on cuff), Inc1: work k1 and p1 in same stitch. 
For help on work stitches as they appear, see:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5els0b7W9Zw

Gauge:

7 sts and 16 rows = 2" (5.00 cm)

Instructions:

Wavy columns stitch changes direction every change of color.

Back: Cast on 52 st with smaller needles and royal blue. Work 9 rows, in k1,p1 rib. Next row (wrong side) purl. Change to larger needles.

Rw 1: k3, p3, to end.

Rw 2: and all wrong side (even) rows: Work stitches as they appear.

Rw 3: k2, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 5: k1, *p3, k3,repeat from* to end.

Rw 7: p3, k3, to end.

Rw 9: p2, *k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 11: p1, *k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 13 = row 1

Rw 15 = row 3

Rw 17 = row 5

After finishing row 18 (wrong side row), change to dark country blue.

Now the wavy columns stitch changes direction.

Rw 1: K2, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 3: k3, p3, to end.

Rw 5: p1,*k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 7: p2, *k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 9: p3, k3, to end.

Rw 11: k1, *p3, k3,repeat from* to end.

Rows 13 through 21 repeat rows 1 - 9.

After finishing row 22, (wrong side row) change the color to light periwinkle,

The wavy columns stitch changes direction.

Rw 1: p2, k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 3: p1,*k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 5: k3, p3, to end.

Rw 7: k2, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 9: k1, *p3, k3,repeat from* to end.

Rw 11: p3, k3, to end.
Rows 13 through 23 repeat rows 1 - 11.

Rw 25 = : work row 1 for 15 sts, (place a marker) bind off next 22 sts, work last 15 stitches.

Rw 26: Bind off 15 sts. Cut off. Leaving 12" to sew.

Make a knot in place of marker, work the remaining 15 st: k1, p1 rib st 5 rows, bind off in next row working in rib st. Cut off.

Front

Work same as for back until row 16th of light periwinkle,

Rw 17: work following "wavy columns stitch, 20 sts (place a marker here) bind off 12 sts, work following 20 st.

Rw 19: bind off 2 st, work remain sts in wavy columns st.

Rw 21: bind off 2 st, work remain sts in wavy columns st.

Rw 23: bind off 1 st, work remain sts with k1, p1 rib st.

Rws 24 - 27 rib st,

Rw 28: bind off.

Rw 1: Make a knot in place of marker, bind off 2 st, work remain stitches in wavy columns st.

Rw 3: bind off 2 sts, work remains in wavy columns st.

Rw 5: bind off 1 st, work remains in wavy columns st.

Rw 6: bind off 15 sts. Cut off leaving 10" to sew.

Sleeves

(Increase 2 st in last cuff row, and every 4th row for 13 times (52 st) after the cuff.

With smaller needles, and royal blue; cast on 24 sts,

Work 6 rows in k1, p1 rib stitch. Change to larger needles.

Next row: k6, M1, k12, M1, k6 = 26 st

Next row: purl.

Rw 1: k3,p3

Wrong side rows work the stitches as they appear.

Rw 3: inc 1 , k1, *p3, k3, repeat from*, at the end k2, inc1 . = 28 sts.

Rw 5: k2, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 7: inc1, *p3, k3, repeat from*, at the end p2, inc1. = 30 sts

Rw 9: k1, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 11: Inc1, *p2, k3, p3, repeat from*, at the end k2, inc1. = 32 sts

Rw 13: p3, k3.

Rw 15: Inc1 , *k3, p3, repeat from*, at the end p2, inc1. = 34 sts.

Rw 17: p2, *k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

At the end of row 18 change to dark country blue. The wavy columns st change direction.

Rw 1: Inc1, p2, *k3, p3, repeat from*, at the end p3, inc1. = 36 sts.

Rw 3: k2, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 5: inc1, k2, *p3, k3, repeat from*, at the end p2, inc1. = 38 sts.

Rw 7: p2, *k3, p3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 9: Inc1, p2. *k3, p3, repeat from*, at the end p1, inc1. = 40 sts.

Rw 11: k2, *p3, k3, repeat from*to end.

Rw 13: Inc1, k2, *p3, k3, repeat from*, at the end k3, inc1. = 42 sts.

Rw 15: p2, *k3, p3, repeat from*, to end.

Rw 17: Inc1, p2, k3, p3, repeat from*, at the end k2, inc1. = 44 sts.

Rw 19: K2, p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 21: Inc1, k2, *p3, k3, repeat from*, at the end k1, inc1. = 46 sts.

At the end of row 22 change to light periwinkle. The wavy columns stitch change direction.

Rw 1: k3, p3, to end.

Rw 3: Inc1, *k1, p3, k3, repeat from*, at the end p1, inc1. = 48 sts

Rw 5: k2, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 7: Inc1, *p3, k3, repeat from* at the end k1, inc1. = 50 sts.

Rw 9: k1, *p3, k3, repeat from* to end.

Rw 11: Inc1, p2, *k3, p3, repeat from* at the end p1, inc1. =52 sts.

Rw 13: p3, k3, to end.

Bind off all sts.

Sew the shoulder without button band, sew the sleeves, sew both sides of the body leaving 6 1/2" (16.5 cm ) for armhole.

Hold button band of the shoulder with safety pin on button band of back shoulder in armhole side. Sew the sleeve taking both button bands together.

Sew other sleeve. Pick up 50 stitches around neck even on button bands, work 5 rows in rib stitch and bind off on row 6th.

I didn't say about buttonholes because I prefer choose the place and start to pull the stitch; some times with the button trying to go through the stitch to get the size as I want and sew with piece of thread around the buttonhole (whip stitch). Make for 2 buttons, one on the neck collar and another on the middle of button band on front shoulder. Sew the buttons on back shoulder. Wave the ends.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow !!! Wonderful jumper !!! It is really generous of you to give it to KP. I love the zig zag pattern . Thank you.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

So pretty and good for boy or girl.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. Your kind generosity is very much appreciated.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

minniemo said:


> Thank you for this pattern. Your kind generosity is very much appreciated.


You are welcome


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

You have gone to a lot of trouble to give us this pattern. Thank you very much.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

It's beautiful,thank you so much for this gift,you are very talented.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for going to this much effort. I have a grandson that would be perfect for.


----------



## SuShine (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow that is just gorgeous!! I thank you so much for your generosity!!!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

This is marvelous. It is very kind of you to share. Thank you.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

You are so generous with your time and effort.... and, though I haven't read it thru word for word, it looks very well done and the charts and schematic are very professional.
Thank you.... there are a number of little boys who will be wearing this soon --- your original post generated so much interest.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you so very much. I read over the pattern quickly and it seems very easy to follow. You have written it very clearly and the sweater is gorgeous. Thank you for being so kind and generous. I plan to make the sweater this autumn and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I loved this sweater. Thank you so much for the time and patience it took to write this out. I appreciate your effort. I will be making this for my charity group. I love to make sweaters that are outstanding and this one is.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great looking sweater! Thank you for sharing the pattern (I may never get around to knitting it, but I like knowing I could.) :sm24:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you so much. It's a lovely pattern and must have taken you forever to write it up.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, I will definitely try this. )


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you so much for your pattern xxx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

as i dont know the yarn that you used is it double knit(8 ply(?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Such a nice jumper. Thanks for sharing the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for your generosity in sharing your pattern. I'm looking forward to knitting this for my little grandson


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Diane D said:


> as i don't know the yarn that you used is it double knit(8 ply(?


Red Heart Super Saver is a worsted weight "4" yarn in the USA, on a "standard yarn weight chart" in one of my knitting magazines this is called worsted, afghan or aran. I hope this helps.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Such a cute sweater. I'm going to try it.
Thank you
meems


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> Red Heart Super Saver is a worsted weight "4" yarn in the USA, on a "standard yarn weight chart" in one of my knitting magazines this is called worsted, afghan or aran. I hope this helps.


thank you very much. Yes it would then be Aran here on this continent then...


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for your kindness and generosity in taking the time to write out this pattern and share it! Your design is lovely!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I love this sweater, I will try it as soon as I get the sweater I am working on finished. I even have the same red heart colors. Thank You so much for the pattern.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for Sharing!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! It is beautiful!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a generous gift this lovely pattern is. Thank you so much Nora.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. Awesome sweater. I can only imagine all of the work you put into this. Extremely generous of you. Thanks again.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you. Very cute.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for the hard work of making this pattern. It looks great and very clear instructions to me. I can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for your kindness in sharing the pattern. I look forward to knitting it.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, you went through a lot of work to do this. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! It will definitely be my next project!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

noraschreiber said:


> I made the pattern of this sweater because my friends were asking me for it. It's my first time that I try to make a pattern of a sweater. I struggle with English so making a pattern is difficult for me. I wrote it, made graphs, charts of the stitch and I found a video. I hope this pattern works for you. Please, feel free to ask me about the pattern and tell me if you find some mistake. Thank you.
> Measurements
> 
> Size: 2 years old
> ...


Thanks for all your work ... beautiful sweater


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

A very nice piece of work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

So beautiful! Thank you so much for your very generous gift of this pattern. I know you put a lot of effort into it. You are very talented.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank for sharing this lovely pattern. Very generous of you. Have read it through and it seems very straight forward.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern. It was a lovely surprise in my inbox.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for the great pattern, looking forward to trying it.

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

How lovely of you to gift this pattern to us. Thanks!


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Diane D said:


> as i dont know the yarn that you used is it double knit(8 ply(?


Red heart yarn super saver. it is 4 ply.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> Red Heart Super Saver is a worsted weight "4" yarn in the USA, on a "standard yarn weight chart" in one of my knitting magazines this is called worsted, afghan or aran. I hope this helps.


 :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is gorgeous, thank you.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

When I posted about the yarn, I forgot to thank the original poster for her generous gift of the pattern. It is a beautiful little sweater and the pattern appears to be very well written. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mama's House (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't understand the even number rows. What does work stitches as they appear mean? Does it mean knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches?


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I love this sweater! Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow. Great job and many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I cant wait to have a little guy to make this for. Thank you so much for sharing with us so generously.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

How can we save this pattern or print it? All my go to's aren't working.
meems


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern..You did a great job designing this sweater it's beautiful.????????


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice job.
SEA


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much...a lovely sweater


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Mama's House said:


> I don't understand the even number rows. What does work stitches as they appear mean? Does it mean knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches?


There is a link below abbreviations this video in youtube can help:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

meems said:


> How can we save this pattern or print it? All my go to's aren't working.
> meems


I can send PDF pattern by email. Send me your email address via PM.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

chemknitter said:


> Thank you so very much. I read over the pattern quickly and it seems very easy to follow. You have written it very clearly and the sweater is gorgeous. Thank you for being so kind and generous. I plan to make the sweater this autumn and will let you know how it turns out.


yes, please. :sm01:


----------



## lrstitcher (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for directing me to this. I look forward to making it!


----------



## gramma97469 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for pattern. God bless


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

gramma97469 said:


> Thanks for pattern. God bless


You are welcome


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Diane D said:


> as i dont know the yarn that you used is it double knit(8 ply(?


Red heart yarn "super saver", "I love this yarn" think is 4ply.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice colors and outstanding pattern. I think about making my own patterns someday!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful Thanks for sharing


----------

